# Unable to ping Hamachi IP



## DeaTh-ShiNoBi (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello all,

I am having issues with Hamachi (I'm using Windows XP). My friend is unable to ping me when we connect to a server, and I am unable to ping my own Hamachi IP. This would seem to indicate that something is blocking the connection, and indeed most information I've found online seems to agree it's a firewall issue. The problem is that I closed my firewall, and Windows firewall is also off. I also tried disabling my router firewall and it still did not work. I've also configured settings on Hamachi that I thought might conflict with communication, but nothing has helped.

I thought it could alternatively be a router issue (Router is Linksys WRT54GSv4), so I tried forwarding ports, but the ports mentioned on Hamachi's FAQ (found here):

FAQ: Which ports and protocols does LogMeIn Hamachi use? - LogMeIn Help

did not work, and portforward.com is giving nonsense, saying that I need to forward port 100000, but there are only a maximum of 5 digits. I'm not sure if I'm doing something totally wrong here, or what, but I cannot find the issue. Thank you in advance for help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Do a tracert yahoo.com from a command prompt and post the results for review.


----------

